# DCS World - Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?



## Oberst Klink (9. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

hat von euch jemand schon mal DCS World gezockt und kann was über das Spiel sagen? Ist DCS World samt DLCs zu empfehlen?

Auf Steam gibt es die DLCs dazu um bis zu 80% reduziert.


----------



## Jor-El (9. September 2013)

Yep, auf jeden Fall.
Glaub es gibt nicht viel auf dem Markt mit einer derart hohen Systemtiefe der Luftfahrzeuge.
Es gibt zwar einen Arcade-Mode aber um es wirklich voll auszukosten, braucht man geeignete Peripherie wie HOTAS Joystick, Pedale sind sinnvoll und vllt. noch Track IR.
Geniales Stück Software mit dem man mehr als nur ein paar Jahre Spaß haben kann. Community ist auch meist älter und sehr höflich und nett. Ist mittlerweile ja selten da draußen im Netz.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. September 2013)

Okay, das klingt dann schon mal sehr nach Simulation. Ich werds mir mal überlegen. Ist ja gerade um 70% reduziert


----------



## Jor-El (9. September 2013)

Kannst dir ja mal DCS World runterladen. Das ist f2p und man kriegt die S-25 zum austoben.
Ach, und der Teppichklopfer ist sogar um 80% reduziert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ox4S3LPZudA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ja, Simulation in Reinkultur.


----------



## lostiniceland (5. Oktober 2013)

Die S25 gibt keinerlei Einblick in das eigentliche Spiel, da das Flugmodell vereinfacht ist und auch das Cockpit total statisch ist. Im Gegensatz das A10C Modul: jeder der gefühlt 1000 Schalter hat eine Funktion und allein die Startprozedurund dauert mehrere Minuten (wenn man keinen Shortcut verwendet). 
Ich bin absolut kein sim Spezialist...ich wollte es einfach mal ausprobieren und ich hab schon meine Freude wenn das Landemanöver klappt. Ich kann  Warthog und Black Shark 2 empfehlen. Es muss allerdings beachtet werden das nicht alle Module (DLCs) gleich sind...alles was “Flaming Cliffs“ im Namen trägt ist etwas arcadiger.


----------



## Schmidde (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab es mir Anfang der Woche mit dem Mi-8MTV2 Modul gekauft 
Seit Heute wird mit Joystick und Schubhebel geflogen. Auch wenn es nicht ganz einfach ist, es mach saumäßig Spaß 
Vor allem das noch überwiegend "analoge" Cockpit hat es mir angetan.
Die A10C ist mir (für den Anfang) noch mit zu viel Computern, Sensoren, etc vollgstopft, wird mit Sicherheit aber auch noch folgen


----------



## McRoll (16. November 2013)

Man kann eigentlich nicht von DCS World als Spiel sprechen sondern von einer Grundengine für die man das Modul (Flugzeug/Hubrschrauber) kauft, welches einen interessiert. Da gibts z.B. Flaming Cliffs 3 als Modul mit mehreren Fliegern, wo allerdings das Cockpit nicht bedienbar ist und die Steuerung teils vereinfacht wurde und vollwertig implementierte Flugzeuge wie A10 oder Hubschrauber (Black Shark 2/Huey).

Ich besitze Black Shark 2 und Flaming Cliffs 2 und kanns empfehlen wenn man VIEL Zeit und Einarbeitungswillen mitbringt. Allein das Cockpit in BS 2 kann einen erschlagen, ich glaub ich hab mehrere Stunden gebraucht bis ich mir nur die nötigsten Schalter gemerkt habe um das Teil in die Luft zu bekommen.

Aber danach bleibt ein Erfolgsgefühl, welches man heutzutage immer seltener von Computerspielen bekommt

Achja, allerdings ist ein guter Flightstick und Track IR Pflicht, ansonsten kann man es nicht gescheit bedienen.


----------

